# Opinions on Fork Change-out



## DKR79 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm looking to cut some weight on my 2007 Scott S-30 speedster, I've pretty pretty much upgraded everything I've been able to afford at different times (wheels, bars, crank, stem, seat), and now I'm thinking about upgrading the fork (stock carbon/aluminum) with a Easton EC90 SL. I know the bike is nothing amazingly special, but I won't be able to justify purchasing a new ride until my student loans are paid off (3 years give or take), and I would like to ride this bike until it (if ever) would be the only thing limiting me from progressing. So, I don't have any actual weight for the current fork, but I'm theorizing from comparative weights I've found that I'd be able to save about 400 grams, which seems pretty nice. I'm wondering what your opinions are, do you think a $200 expenditure like this would be worth it, or would this not make much of a difference. Please let me know what you think, thanks in advance.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

If you find the EC90 SL too expensive, I'm selling this fork for the mere reason of not liking how it looks.









PM me if you're interested.


----------



## DKR79 (Jul 23, 2008)

So.... any ideas out there?


----------



## suprcivic (Apr 10, 2009)

I've been wondering the same thing about my bike. I guess it comes down to the age old question... is it worth it?

400g is a huge weight savings in the bike world. That could cost you a lot of money it you peiced that out for other components. In this case, you have to ask if you think you will be a better rider because of it (probably not) or if you just want it. I say, if you have the money, and you 'just' want it (and it fits your budget), go for it. For me, modifying and upgrading my bike makes me almost as happy as riding it. For others who are more pragmatic, they would say 'ride what you have.' They are right too. Does your bike work with the fork it has?  Of course. It is the rider not the bike. Argh! 

Get it if it makes you feel fast. Its all a mind game anyway.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

yes, it's a good upgrade.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Go for it!


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Consider that, in addition to a weight savings, a full carbon fork will feel quite different from that of a carbon fork with alloy steerer. I did this and the front end was much lighter feeling and absorbed shock considerably better.


----------



## WizardTim (Aug 4, 2009)

400g sounds optimistic to me. The Easton fork weighs in at about 350g (uncut). Your current fork is probably in the ballpark of the Icon carbon/aluminum fork that's on my Serotta, which is in the neighborhood of 550g. It would have to be a lunker to weigh 750g with that construction. Now if it was a good old CrMo beast that would be another matter.

Nonetheless, I say (as others above have) if it feels good, do it!

-Tim


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

I upgraded my 2009 Cannondale CAAD 9/7 with this sweet, handmade-by-TIME fork:


















Here it is on the bike:










I effectively dropped a full 250g (1/2 pound) off the bike and immediately felt that snap going uphill, along with the wonderful sensation of downhill stability...even at 43mph. By FAR the best $75 bux I ever spent on the bike!


----------



## shortyt (Mar 22, 2009)

I am actually swapping out my fork on my six carbon six with the Easton 90 SLX. I think it will make a big difference.


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

I swapped out my EC70 fork with aluminum steerer for an EC90SLX, and it definitely feels lighter. The handling is a bit different too since half a pound or so got dropped off the front end. However, I got the fork for $90 off craigslist. Being a poor student I wasn't willing to pay $200 for the weight savings.


----------



## DKR79 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the opinions. I ended up finding a great deal on the EA90 SL I was looking for and took the plunge. I just go it on there a couple days ago, and it is awesome, I will try and get a pic up soon. It looks like I was a bit overzealous in my weight savings estimation, but still ended up saving a 1/2 pound, and the handling/road feel has improved dramatically so I believe I made the right choice. Thanks again, ride safe!


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey, a half pound reduction and NOT spending $500 is still a great upgrade!


----------



## DKR79 (Jul 23, 2008)

Here she finally is...


----------



## pgk (Jun 30, 2008)

Looks Great, have you had a chance to ride it yet?


----------



## DKR79 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have, and I totally dig it. The handling seems more responsive and also the fork seems to help smooth out the ride (while still feeling super stiff while climbing or sprinting) and overall its just awesome. The only drawback is some chatter during hard braking, but that/s going to happen with any fork this light so its no big deal. :thumbsup:


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

shortyt said:


> I am actually swapping out my fork on my six carbon six with the Easton 90 SLX. I think it will make a big difference.


If you weigh more than average I would strongly recommend looking at other options such as the Edge composite forks - the ealier versions of this Easton fork was light but quite noodly/flexy soft whilst the current new model is heavier, still soft-ish and just as expensive and IMO are detrimental to getting the best handling from your bike. I swapped a 2007 300g SLX for a 288g Edge Composite 1.0 and the handling difference was really quite noticeable (and postive) - the latter fork is much stiffer despite being lighter.


----------



## shortyt (Mar 22, 2009)

dadoflam said:


> If you weigh more than average I would strongly recommend looking at other options such as the Edge composite forks - the ealier versions of this Easton fork was light but quite noodly/flexy soft whilst the current new model is heavier, still soft-ish and just as expensive and IMO are detrimental to getting the best handling from your bike. I swapped a 2007 300g SLX for a 288g Edge Composite 1.0 and the handling difference was really quite noticeable (and postive) - the latter fork is much stiffer despite being lighter.


I weigh about 170 ( 175 during winter ) and I really like the fork. I havn't noticed any flexing and the fork looks really sweet on the bike.


----------

